# greetings from pv



## purpleveggie@hotmail.com (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello, 
I retire on 17th November and intend to tour europe for a year starting in Feb08.
Started the process of deciding what make and style of MH i want last week when i went to the NEC with Mrs pv.
We favour a fixed end bed option in an a-class and rather like Hymers.
Buying new is not an option so we are on the look-out for one s/h about 1990which should fall within our budget so if you can be of any help please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 28, 2007)

purpleveggie@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I retire on 17th November and intend to tour europe for a year starting in Feb08.
> Started the process of deciding what make and style of MH i want last week when i went to the NEC with Mrs pv.
> We favour a fixed end bed option in an a-class and rather like Hymers.
> Buying new is not an option so we are on the look-out for one s/h about 1990which should fall within our budget so if you can be of any help please feel free to contact me.



Hello and welcome purpleveggie,
I think its a matter of your own personal choice what you choose but you are in the right place to help you to make it.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 28, 2007)

hi and welcome you will get all the help you need here


----------



## loubylou (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hi*

welcome, good luck on your adventures.

ps. looks like you've used your email address, you may want to change it as you may end up with an increase in spam.  Ask admin to change it, if you want.
kind regards
Lou


----------



## purpleveggie@hotmail.com (Oct 29, 2007)

i was wondering how i could change it 

i will contact admin


----------

